# LOCKING CD FROM COPYING



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Apr 10, 2005)

I hava program that can lock exe files on a cd which will noe work on the hdd. Also u cannot copy the cd.
Is there ne way by which i can lock other files too. Other type of files i mean.


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 10, 2005)

what exe file do u have? can where can we get it


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 10, 2005)

Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> I hava program that can lock exe files on a cd which will noe work on the hdd. Also u cannot copy the cd.
> Is there ne way by which i can lock other files too. Other type of files i mean.



Can you provide me / us with a weblink to this program you are referring to ? Would like to try it myself.


----------



## chanduthebest (Apr 10, 2005)

do u mean it locks all .exe files from copying? where can i get it? did u know the way for blocking the whole cd from being copyied?


----------



## valtea (Apr 10, 2005)

what about audio and video CDs?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey guys i wanna join his discussion related to lockin of .exe files from being copied from Cds as this will prevent any illegal copying of my game Cds,documents and also songs.

do post the link/url from where we can get such type of software..

thanx,
cheers n peace


----------



## vysakh (Apr 10, 2005)

gimme


----------



## whistler (Apr 10, 2005)

*same here*

can i have the link or name of programe to study it further....


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah guys! I will put up the link. Right now I cannot. I am in a cyber cafe.
Well the software locks exe files. So if u need to make ur own stuff...just make a exe file and lock it up on the cd.
U cannot create an image file of the exe file as all image recorders give errors.
Also if ou simple copy the protected exe file on to your hard-disk it gives an error of hard-disk copy not allowed. And continues to give the same error even if you write that file again on another cd. But the software has 20 usages trial limit.


----------



## ramprasad (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi guyz
   Gimme the link....as I am ready for the weekend...


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 13, 2005)

I've heard of *TZ Copy Protection*, never tried it though.

Maybe *this* should clear up few doubts.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 13, 2005)

> Yeah guys! I will put up the link. Right now I cannot. I am in a cyber cafe.
> Well the software locks exe files. So if u need to make ur own stuff...just make a exe file and lock it up on the cd.
> U cannot create an image file of the exe file as all image recorders give errors.
> Also if ou simple copy the protected exe file on to your hard-disk it gives an error of hard-disk copy not allowed. And continues to give the same error even if you write that file again on another cd. But the software has 20 usages trial limit.


 if u have it then gr8 job... but u know we had this kind of bluuuuufffffsss a lot.... like take a example of the software that can make CDRW drives to read DVD disks...... well mate dont mind ok.... i just posted a coment on this topic.... so again DONT MIND....


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Apr 13, 2005)

Ready to storm in this part of DIGIT.......................


The link..... [Pls keep posting in this topic abt the software]: 

*mindestworx.free.fr/


Keep Rocking, Keep Locking guys!!!


----------



## valtea (Apr 14, 2005)

nice search. Thanks for the link


----------



## whistler (Apr 14, 2005)

*one more here*

Copy Killer
CopyKiller is a program to protect your own cds.The program makes damaged sectors on cd and disables so 1:1 (Raw) copies. It checks if it really is the original cd at every start up of the cd. CopyKiller protects Data and Audio CDs. But CopyKiller does not work with every writer, because it uses a firmware error to make the cd copy protected. 

Discription Here


----------



## whistler (Apr 14, 2005)

*Also check thease*

Also check these:-

1) SerialShield Protection SDK 
2) ShareGuard_Copy_Protection_v1.5 
3) SoftwareKey_Trial_Creator_1.10 
4) SoftwareShield_System 
5) CDSHIELD 1.05 Cd protector software 
6) Crypt CD 

Do a GOOGLE as i cant provide link for each of them....
ne how i havnt tried any of those, so cant comment....anyone else care to comment on any of them?


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 14, 2005)

*Did every one forget abt the softwares like Bad copy pro ? does it work recover the files to the hard disk ?*


----------



## whistler (Apr 14, 2005)

*ne 1 care to post view?*

i havnt d/led any of those so cant comment about the algorithm it uses to protect those cd's...but if any of those works, IS BILL GATES LISTENING..

in any case iam wathing this constantly if anyone cares to download any of those and post his comments and results...


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Apr 16, 2005)

I tried using bad copy pro and isobuster over the cd protection of cd shield. Wat it does is it just copies the program which gives an error of hard disk copy not allowed.

The only we it cud work is get a disc image of the cd. But i tried 5-6 image recorders, all failed to make an image!


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 17, 2005)

theni got to try out that


----------



## surdy (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey people i'am still to try one of those softwares ..but can any software protection escape the dd command of unix/linux ...to make an iso image of the cd??


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Apr 21, 2005)

Dont know abt linux. But @least windows cannot beat it. Will try on linux. May b ij just fails tooo!!!


----------



## go4saket (Sep 23, 2005)

Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> Ready to storm in this part of DIGIT.......................
> 
> 
> The link..... [Pls keep posting in this topic abt the software]:
> ...



Hey Aseem, the link provied by u leads us to a web site with no matter. Can you please ckeck the link again...


----------



## Ishan (Sep 23, 2005)

*hEY i HAVE ONE*

I have the software CD Lock but don't know how to use it? I f any one then plz inform.


----------



## vandit (Sep 24, 2005)

will alchohol 120%  not be able to copy are u sure?


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 25, 2005)

that cd shield 20 times usage limit can easily be bypassed by editing the registry
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\CDSH\home
then the key trl denotes the no. of times u have used the software.
make it 0
trl =0


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 25, 2005)

i have made a bincue file from cdrwin... i have locked it using cdshield but when i try to write it on a cd using cdrwin it shows that no supported cdrom was found??????????????
what the hell is the prob... and also when i try nero it says error in *.cue file (line1)


----------



## vignesh (Sep 25, 2005)

Is locking really possible.


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 25, 2005)

i would say definately yes.......... i mean we cant buy large cd writing machines but some amount of some sort of smart coding makes a smart program.. which makes it possible


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 26, 2005)

Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> I tried using bad copy pro and isobuster over the cd protection of cd shield. Wat it does is it just copies the program which gives an error of hard disk copy not allowed.
> 
> The only we it cud work is get a disc image of the cd. But i tried 5-6 image recorders, all failed to make an image!



Did you try Alcohol 120%??


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well try nero and Virtual cd 7.1

they will surely make the correct image


Thanks
REgards..
Expertno.1


----------



## vignesh (Sep 26, 2005)

I have Nero too.How to do it in that?


----------



## linardni (Sep 26, 2005)

nice software....thanx


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 29, 2005)

hey guys how do u burn that bincue image.................


----------



## beaditya (Sep 30, 2005)

but remember if u have a trick , it always has a crack !!


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 30, 2005)

whats  the procedure for burning bin images


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 30, 2005)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> whats  the procedure for burning bin images


Alcohol 120%


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Sep 30, 2005)

> i have made a bincue file from cdrwin... i have locked it using cdshield but when i try to write it on a cd using cdrwin it shows that no supported cdrom was found??????????????
> what the hell is the prob... and also when i try nero it says error in *.cue file (line1)




Well champ_rock u need to make the cue/bin file of the exe directly.
Do not make folders or files of other stuff.
It works dat way. Or gives error as u said.


And expertino.......... for ya! Nor nero, nor Virtual CD crack my compilation atleast!


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 1, 2005)

the software seems to work. but let's see for hoe long....


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cant underestand*

i have got a software.... exe file plus some other files in various folders............. i have cracked the exe..... made a bin cue image(the bincue image has to be made of the whole software right???? and not only the exe)........ cracke the bincue image but when i go to burn the image using nero or cdrwin it shows an error.... will alcohol 120% be able to burn them..........or magiciso///////////


----------



## pupudada (Oct 2, 2005)

I have tried quite a number of these programs, but `TZ Copy Protection' is the best.. clone, alcohol, beats them all. The also have an .exe protection program, `TZ Exe Protection' Apart from that they have their own forums too where you can discuss your problems. Best of all, it is Freeware! Check out at:


```
*tzcopyprotection.tk/
```


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 27, 2006)

Is there any freeware programme to copy protect cds. Also I have heard of CD cops. Can anybody give me a link to the download of this programme?


----------

